

Kickstarter vs. Quirky: How Crowdsourcing Can Impact Intellectual Property - robbiea
http://technori.com/2012/10/2597-kickstarter-and-quirky-how-crowdsourcing-can-impact-intellectual-property/

======
melissajoykong
Great IP article

